# New TT 8n (2001-AUQ) user from RO



## RazvanRS (Feb 14, 2020)

Hello to all, hoppe i'll find here a nice "family"!

*1,8 t fwd 2001 - 180 based hp*
-k03s turbo with aftermarket actuator
-Forge DV007p
-Silicone hoses (almoust all changed)
-Aftermarket intank fuel pump
-R8 coils
-3" downpipe with 2,5" evacuation sistem
-sport suspension
-FMIC(60"pipes) - 14 litres
-SAI and PCV deleted
-oz rims 17"
-Pirelli tyres (summer/winter)
-Custom ECU tuning

You'll find below my new paint for TT. What do you think about it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------

